# Advice on a potentially dying budgie :(



## jenstl (Feb 17, 2015)

I can barely even think straight as I write this post. Each and every time I seek advice on here you are all so helpful and I guess I am just grasping at straws hoping that somebody can tell me that he might be ok.

If you have seen me post before I am a new avian pet owner and I have a blue budgie appropriately named "Blue" and our new little guy "Bud" a green/yellow :budgie: beautiful boy.

They got along great at first, from December, then the beginning of May things took a strange turn and Blue began to bully him, a lot. I misread the signals and acted too quickly by putting in a nest box which further made the fighting worse. I had to take him out and in the process, since he is not yet tamed, he got injured and we have been patiently waiting for my baby boy to get better to no avail 

I sought some advice before and I was told to keep him warm and make sure he has food and water so I have been changing his food and water daily and been talking to him and we have a heater by him to keep him warm. He continues to be scared of me but does not run from me as he used to, as much.

We just got back from the vet and the vet does not think he looks good. He is not thinking that he will make it and told me I could either put him down there, or take him to a specialist. The vet doesn't know birds much but is the only vet in my city that will see birds. To take Bud to the vet in the first place was dangerous as he was so scared of us that we were afraid to handle him but he has not been looking good so we decided we had to and we basically went home empty handed still not sure what to do and I'm having a hard time accepting I just have to sit here and wait for him to pass. He basically said that the specialist will be a waste of time and money because he doesn't think hes ok.

His cere is fine his feet I cannot tell if they are the correct colour or not. I suspect a broken leg as he has poor balance.. but his balance is so poor that I worry that there is more wrong. I cannot tell if hes eating, everytime I check the cage the food has been spilled everywhere, as is the water, so I'm worried that everytime he tries to eat or drink he falls forward. His poop has been fairly normal. Dark black, not too much liquid. Does that mean hes eating? In the photo below there is only one dropping and that one doesn't look good but the box we had him in on our way to the vet was lined with paper towel and he has a solid dropping in there that looks normal.

I love him so much and I am just looking for some direction or advice what to do to help my little guy whether there be an end goal or not. I just took the photo below a few minutes ago. I tried to bumper the walls and set up something he can lean against infront of his food and water. He has been able to get up the ladder a bit so I put some seed that he should hopefully be able to reach. He has not been to the top of the ladder in a few days which I fear must be his health declining. I haven't heard him chirp in weeks. I cannot stop sobbing for my little guy.

Any advice or input at all is appreciated. Thank you as always.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so sorry to hear your little budgie is doing so poorly. :hug:
I know how difficult it is to make the "hard decisions" and have been in the position myself in the past when one of my budgies was severely injured and obviously suffering.

My personal belief is that no animal should be allowed to continue to suffer if there is little hope of recovery. Your current stress and anxiety over his condition isn't helping your budgie in any way and is probably only making him more sad. The kindest and most compassionate thing a loving pet owner can do is to allow the vet to help their beloved animal move on in its journey to the Rainbow Bridge when the animal is in severe pain with little to no hope for recovery.
This is the greatest gift of love one can perform -- putting the animals's well-being before your own desires.

I wish you well and will be praying for you to find the strength to do what is best for your little Bud.

If you need to talk, please feel free to send me a Private Message. :hug:*


----------



## jenstl (Feb 17, 2015)

How can I just give up on him  I cant bring myself to put him down when I don't know for sure that he is on his way to passing. What if I put him down and he could have made it? This is so upsetting


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's your choice -- I personally don't think it is right to allow a beloved animal to suffer.

If Bud's leg is broken and he has other injuries as well and the vet you took him to is unable to help you, then you need to get him to an Avian Vet and/or specialist as quickly as possible before the tissue because to go into necrosis.

Good luck in making your decision.*


----------



## jenstl (Feb 17, 2015)

You are 100% correct. No animal should live on not being able to be themselves. I just hurt so much giving up on him. Other than not being able to stand correctly and the lack of singing he seems so normal. I am so paranoid that he might be able to make it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Then it sounds as if you've made your decision -- get an appointment with the specialist as soon as possible to get Bud in for the treatment he needs at this time. :hug:
Perhaps the specialist will have more extensive knowlege and be able to do whatever is necessary to help Bud recover from the injuries he's suffered. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for little Bud (and you) :hug:*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Hope an avian specialist will be able to help sweet little Bud. At least he may be able to put your mind at ease as you make your decision. The most difficult decisions are made with the greatest love. Hugs to you and Bud.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am also of the opinion no animal should suffer when you can help, be that by giving treatment via a specialised vet or the taking of him to be euthanized with love and care.
Bud is totally reliant on you for his wellbeing. 
I myself as many others here have had to face this task. It isn't easy and many tears have been shed agonising over the choice, but it is done with love and commitment to the quality and happiness of the birds life.
From the pictures Bud is still strong enough to stand, his eyes look good. Please get him to an avian vet as soon as possible, they will be able to give you the advice and hope you need to make the decision regarding his health. The longer he is left as is ,the more chance he is going to suffer unnecessarily.
I hope and pray he gets the medical help he needs soon . Please let us know how things are soon. Hugs to you and strength.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Even if the vet isn't a specialist, I would think he could say not more than he doesn't look good. Does he or doesn't he have a broken or at least injured leg? A specialist would know. To me he doesn't "look" that bad, just scared. I'd find an avian vet and keep the bird as quiet as possible with plenty of seed scattered and water available. If he's been with Blue, then I'd keep their cages close so he has company. Find out what's wrong.


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Please keep us posted once you've seen the specialist. My thoughts are with you until we hear back from you and Bud.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Good luck with Bud. Looking at him, I think you are right to get him to the avian vet to get a proper professional opinion. As you say, his outward condition looks OK from the pic, but of course it is so hard to relay exactly how things are in a post, I know. He needs to be examined properly. He is a beautiful little boy and deserves a chance. My best wishes are with you.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Please take your beautiful boy to the Avian Vet ASAPA. Your little guy needs a chance to live a perfossional vet would give him a very good check up and they are the best and your little one will be in good hands with them.. If your budgie were mine I would never give up on him I would take him to the best avian vet available and I'd keep trying till they find out what is wrong. Don't give up on your budgie. Please give him a chance to live take him to the perfessional Avian vet.. Please let us know how he is..I'd do anything for my budgie his health comes first before my health cause I love him so much..... As I said your budgie is beautiful....


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

How is your little guy doing? We do like updates.  I am wondering if the vet you want to did an X ray to diagnose the broken leg? If you catch a break early sometimes they can be braced and fixed depending on the severity and type of break. To do nothing is just not acceptable for an injured bird. Avian vets are the ones that will treat a bird when the care is complicated.


----------



## jenstl (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you *so* *much* everybody. I have barely refrained from crying since we got back from our vet visit yesterday. It is so hard to love pets. I love him so much and I cannot stand to see him this way or to be considering euthanizing him. I never saw this coming.

As much as he may be suffering, I cannot tell if hes dying yet. Admittedly, the past week I'm not sure hes been eating or not. He was before for sure, when he was able to get to the top of the ladder. I know someone somewhere would be able to help him and I feel so stupid and helpless like I am failing him. The specialist is an hour drive away which is no problem but it could cost us up to $1000. I'm a student and I live on my own with my boyfriend so I don't know how I'm going to make this work but it breaks my heart to give up on him. Does anybody live in Canada and have any ideas how much I might be looking at?










He is still mobile he just cannot "stand" well. It appears to just be his one leg. It's so hard to tell. He likes to lean against this ladder, although a few days ago he was able to get to the top still . Besides not hearing a peep from him and his lack of balance visually he looks ok.



Spiritbird said:


> How is your little guy doing? We do like updates.  I am wondering if the vet you want to did an X ray to diagnose the broken leg? If you catch a break early sometimes they can be braced and fixed depending on the severity and type of break. To do nothing is just not acceptable for an injured bird. Avian vets are the ones that will treat a bird when the care is complicated.


I just called the Specialist place and it is only $100 just to see him which was music to my ears as I was concerned over price. This way I will be able to know whats wrong with him and what kind of chance he has. An xray and bloodwork will cost an additional 200+ which I won't be able to afford so I really hope it doesnt go there but if it does I'll somehow make this work. It's an hour drive to the place too which is a little bit concerning so the poor guy has to be scared for so long in the car but what other choice do we have right?

He does breath pretty heavy at times. I just watched him and he was grabbing at the perch and flapping because he wants up there. I would help him up but he doesn't enjoy the handling and frankly would probably fall back down. Should I let Blue out to come to his cage? Or would that scare him. They were so in love a few months ago  Courting and feeding each other. This is so terrible.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am so glad you can arrange for him to see an avian vet. Make the appointment for as soon as possible. I drive an hour and a half one way ,to my vet so all up a three hour drive. I have a small travel cage which has a perch , enough room for a small amount of food I take a water bottle from home so he gets the water he is used to drinking. I also cover the cage and just leave the front exposed. 
Try to secure the cage in case of any sudden stops . As your budgie is having balance issues I would line the bottom of the cage with a soft cloth, take perches out and leave him with food also a heat source, hot water bottle wrapped in towel or other form of heat.

If he was sharing a cage with Blue previously then I would let Blue in with him. He will be stressing because he isn't there.
Please let us know the vet visit results.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

This is so terribly difficult, I know how it feels, and I'm so sorry to hear this about cute little Bud. I wish you and him all the best. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

Best to lower the perches in the cage for safety and comfort. Please know both you and your bird may be in some pain. Vet can give you pain medication for him. Depending upon the type of fracture, usually diagnosed by X ray, the bone can be set in the correct position and braced for a few months. Healing will take place and he could go on to lead a reasonably normal life. This is the best case scenario. 

Another comfort measure is to put toweling underneath the newspaper on cage bottom to make it softer for the bird. 

I have a friend who has a conure that had a broken leg. It went untreated for several months by the breeder. My friend bought this bird and took him to the vet. It was too late to do anything because the leg bone healed incorrectly (not in anatomical position) There was also nerve damage. I cannot urge you enough that time is of the essence here.
This bird is now a special needs handicapped bird. 

My heart bleeds for you and I do understand not having the funds for full treatment but some vets are willing to do payment plans. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jenstl (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow what overwhelming support.

I have an update! :budgie:

Yesterday we drove Bud out to the specialist. The vet we saw could not have been more wonderful. She wore woodpecker earrings, a shirt flooded with different types of birds, and a necklace of a bird & carriage. She knew everything, she asked everything. 

We left there maybe around 5pm yesterday, we left Bud there which was really hard but it was the right thing. He is under some oxygen and getting some antibiotics and painkillers. I just got off of the phone with the vet a few minutes ago and she let me know that he has not necessarily gotten better, but not gotten worse. She let me know that she saw him eat a little bit but then he laid down exhausted again. Yesterday she noted that his stools looked normal. I have a ton of hope for my little guy. If he doesn't make it at least I know that he was in the right place to try and help him. They are going to call me later this evening (after the 24H period that I paid for) to talk about his condition and what to do moving forward. The pricing is unbelievable. I am looking at another 160 for Xray and another 160 again for Bloodwork should he get stable enough for it. It was 100 for the vet to see him and 130 for them to take him for 24 hours. Craziness. I have no idea how I am going to pay for this! I did ask and sadly they do not do a payment plan. One way or another.

Thank you all for your support. It truly touches me. I will keep you up to date on Bud as we go!


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I really hope you get some encouraging news this evening. We are all rooting for you and Bud on Talk Budgies.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope the little one feels better soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lots of healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers being sent to little Bud. :hug:

xoxo
*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Bud is in good hands now... yours and the vet's. You have given him every chance to get better. He's a real fighter.


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

All my thoughts are with you and Bud


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I just saw this thread.. I really hope that your little one will get better.. any updates?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great to know Bud is in caring professional hands . Hoping for the best for you and little Bud. I know, vet care is super expensive. Ask if they accept Care Credit. It's a special credit card that is accepted at some veterinarians, and some other human specialty healthcare. High interest card though. Thanks for the update! Crossing fingers here .


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

You have done all you can for this little guy. I am praying that "Time heals all wounds" really applies in this case.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I am so glad your little friend is going to be alright. I am so glad you took him to the avian vet... Maybe you can save your money or start a fund to put money away for your little one... You could save away a little each time you get some money it all builds up in time... You can also join a bird health fund I think there is one. If you are on the Internet just look it up..... I am so happy you have given your little bud a chance to live...Your little bud is so lucky to have a wonderful mum like you you have done your best with him. I am sending you some prayers and hope everything works out for you.....


----------



## jenstl (Feb 17, 2015)

We just got back from picking Bud up! :woot:










Here are our discharge summary. *If you have any ideas as to what may be wrong with my little guy please feel free to make suggestions. He continues to be ataxic despite eating, etc.*



















I cannot for the life of me figure out how to make this flipped the right way  lol

So I guess we are just going to wait and see! He is a little bit scared right now but he is back in his cage and relaxing for the time being. We now have to catch him and give him oral medication for 10 days 2 times a day so that is going to be interesting to say the least...

Thank you all for your support it meant so much to us. If anything should change I will be sure to post!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Good luck! I'm hoping for the best!:fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great to see Bud looking better. Glad he's back home . Crossing fingers here too that he continues to improve, or at least have a good quality of life with a handicap set up.. all the best to you and your little Bud!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm praying that sweet Baby Bud will continue to improve and will have a full recovery. ray:

It sounds as if you found a wonderfully caring Avian Vet who is doing everything possible to help your little sweetie. :hug:*


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

What an ordeal. Karma to you for everything you've already done and all of what you're about to do for your little Bud.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed, hoping that he continues improving


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I am so very pleased that Bud is improving.. Sounds like you have a really good avian vet who really cares about your little friend. I hope that Bud continues to have a full recovery. We are sending you healing prayers... Your little budgie is so beautiful....


----------



## jenstl (Feb 17, 2015)

Any advice as to how to catch and feed the poor guy? We just did the medication for the first time and it did not go well :S


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

How is Bud doing? Poor little guy is much too cute to be sick. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

jenstl said:


> Any advice as to how to catch and feed the poor guy? We just did the medication for the first time and it did not go well :S


Sorry to hear little Bud is not well. We had to give our Penry a course of medication recently and it took us a while to get the hand of it. The first thing I will say is make sure you have plenty of time. The first couple days I was running late for work, and us being rushed made the whole situation more stressful on Penry than it needed to be. Second thing is be calm and patient. This will help Bud feel the same way.

We took Penry onto the bathroom, closed the door, turned the light off, and then caught him with a tea towel. You can use your hands but I preferred the towel because that tricked Penry into thinking it wasn't really us that was catching him, and we also used the towel to keep his eyes and feet covered to keep him calm. Then lodge the syringe in the corner of his mouth over the tongue and inject the meds quickly. Offer millet immediately so he doesnt cough the meds back up.

Here's a video of use giving Penry his meds so you can see how it goes.





Hope this helps.... let me know if you have more questions. This is actually a pretty difficult thing to do and no matter how good you are your bird will NOT like it. Hang in there and hope Bud gets better soon!!


----------

